# DHEA who has tried it???



## florenceroxanne (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, I'll be 41 in 2 months, have had a missed miscarriage last year and a CP in September.  
My FSH is 8,67 and my AMH is 1. TTC naturally. Very healthy and no issues apart from my age. 
I'm taking lots of supplements and have decided to try DHEA, since I've heard a lot of success stories.
I started with 25mg (which did not affect my cycle) and then upped to 50mg. This month I have not ovulated yet  
I am one week late!! I've read that it can delay ovulation...
What shall I do? Shall I stop taking it?
Has any of you had a similar experience
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Roxanne


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I wouldn't panic, are your periods normally very regular? When you're over 40 it's normal to have some longer cycles, cycles will change in lots of ways. I've taken Dhea on and off quite a bit and I didn't notice any significant cycle changes from it. Did you do the blood tests when you started for dhea, shbg etc? and repeat these after a few months to make sure they're not over the normal range because too much testosterone, for example is thought to impact negatively on egg quality. You should find a lot more īnfo on dhea in the nutrition/supplements threads, lots of ladies on those threads are taking it and can advise you better. Personally I'm pro taking it.


----------



## florenceroxanne (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you very much, I ll write in the supplements threads!
I have regular as clockwork cycles.... (27-28 days)
Anyway you're right, I made a big mistake cos I did not do the blood tests..
Will do them ASAP


----------



## Golden Egg (Dec 28, 2014)

I know this post is old but just want to say, in case anyone is interested and in case you didn't find your answer, that I also had this problem. I started on 50mg of DHEA and my first period came on time. After 6 weeks, I dropped my dose to 25mg but in my second cycle after taking it, my ovulation was delayed by one week, so I don't think it's the dose necessarily but the time on it. I was about to have IVF so I kept going with it. I was very low in DHEA-S and testosterone so I thought I was a good candidate to supplement with it BUT it's a steroid hormone and I guess everyone responds differently. I think the delayed ovulation has something to do with the DHEA getting converted to oestrogen and the high oestrogen creates problems somehow. Good luck!


----------



## Algi (Nov 17, 2012)

I know this post is old but I have just joined and was looking for advice on DHEA.  I am due to start down reg this month and wondered if any knows if you should continue taking DHEA right up to the point of taking the down reg drugs?  I have been on 75mg per day for 4 months since a miscarriage at the 'unofficial' advice from our consultant but she would not advise on how long to take it for as she did not prescribe it.  I have had 3 late periods (29-32 days) but the last one was early (26 days), before the miscarriage and taking DHEA 4 months ago I was regular as clockwork.  I am 41 nearly 42


----------



## sparkskaren (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi Algi i took DHEA for my last two cycles of IVF as well as my first two years ago. I have found that i need to be on 75mg per day for at least 4 months for it to work correctly. Having done a lot of research on it i was advised to continue taking the DHEA until the end of the 2WW as it can help cut down MC rates. My son William was the result of my first IVF on DHEA, my next cycle was CP but i had only been on it for 6 weeks and my last go was a BFP and i am currently 9w2d but had been on it for just over 4 months. I was having a 21 day cycle anf this moved to 25/26 towards the end.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2016)

I read about dhea in 'It starts with the egg' and there are sometimes reasons for not taking it, so it's worth doing a bit of research. I had blood tests which apparently indicated I didn't need it and my clinic Dr told me not to bother   There seem to be both positive and negative stories from ladies who have tried it.


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Same as you Merlin I also read about dhea in that book. I tried it for 6 months and noticed after 4 months my periods were 3-4 days later than normal and I've a very regular 28 day cycle. I decided to stop taking it, I didn't achieve a pg while using it and I personally feel it depends on how low your fertility actually is as to whether it will help or not. 

Xx


----------



## BostonBaby2016 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi @florenceroxanne

I am 41 and also lost two pregnancies last year. Both were conceived naturally, so I've remained a little hesitant about bombarding myself with hormones to force things along. I've tried taking a variety of supplements, mostly based on the ones I read about in 'It Starts With The Egg' (as mentioned by a few others in this post) and The Fertile Female (mentioned more below).

Because so many people on fertility sites are such advocates of DHEA, I've certainly considered it. Ultimately, I've held off because it still doesn't 'sit well' with me. Part of my fertility journey has been about learning to listen to and trust that my body knows what it needs.

Here is a great article for you to consider both sides of DHEA: http://www.fertileheart.com/fertility-dhea/
And another one about hope of natural conception after battling infertility and failed IVF attempts: http://www.fertileheart.com/success-stories/natural-conception-after-failed-ivf/

Julia's site (fertileheart.com), her book (The Fertile Female) and her workshops have been invaluable to me during this process. I highly recommend you check her out to help you sift through all these decisions you're facing.

Best of luck to you!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

